# The "Marks" of a Rick Warren Church



## blhowes (Apr 13, 2008)

We visited a church for the first time this morning. The people who led the music up front were very talented, but not what I'm use to or necessarily comfortable with during a worship service. Bending of guitar strings is neat and demonstrates talent, but...

I was very glad when they finally got to that part of the service where the sermon was preached. I enjoyed the preaching very much. I had listened to 2 of his sermons last night, so I knew what to expect (which made me want to check out the church).

They had coffee available after the service, up which of course was nice. I went over to a visitor's table they had set up to find out more about the church. I introduced myself, and after a few moments the person offered me a book and asked if I'd heard of it - it was Tony Warren's book about the 40 days of whatever. I told her I had. It was nice of her to offer me the book,but I thanked her and let her keep it. 

I've never read the book before, I suppose I should have accepted it and read it, but my reading time is limited and the reviews I've read haven't been that good. Anyway, for those who have read his book, what are the marks (positive and negaive) of a church that follows the teachings in Rick Warren's book? If you went to a church and Rick Warren or his book weren't even mentioned, what aspects of the church would nevertheless make you wonder if that church followed his teachings?


----------



## Davidius (Apr 13, 2008)

Tony Warren? Do you mean Rick? You said Rick in the thread title.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 13, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Tony Warren? Do you mean Rick? You said Rick in the thread title.


Thanks. Corrected.


----------



## Herald (Apr 13, 2008)

Bob, are their no confessional Baptist churches in the Framingham area?


----------



## Herald (Apr 13, 2008)

Bob,

I don't know if these will help.

Reformed Baptist Church

Reformed Baptist Church Directory

9Marks Church Search


----------



## blhowes (Apr 13, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Bob, are their no confessional Baptist churches in the Framingham area?


You've got a PM.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 13, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Bob,
> 
> I don't know if these will help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful links.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 13, 2008)

joshua said:


> Anyway, dunno if you care, but here's what I observed about it 4 years ago:


Josh, thank-you for your insights.


----------

